# M1 Carbine FM



## RetPara (Jan 22, 2013)

Does any one have a link to a PDF version of FM 23-7 CARBINE CALIBER .30, M1, M1A1, M2, and M3 (1952).  My carbine has the 'newer' adjustable rear sights D73955 (per TM9-1276 dtd 1947).  The 1944 version of the FM does not address these sights.....

Kind of a geeked out question I realize...


----------

